# Keith Rucker's Foundry pouring 12" camel Backs



## Richard King 2 (Jun 5, 2022)

Pretty cool how it's done.





						#metalfoundry - Explore
					

explore #metalfoundry at Facebook




					www.facebook.com


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 5, 2022)

Hey Richard,

I watched the video interesting for sure. I was a little worried about that flask slipping out!

Was this Keith Rucker's foundry? I saw the name Abom79 and then I followed the mention of @castinggypsy and it led to a Cast Iron Artist page. 

Pretty cool stuff she is making but they aren't camel backs!


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jun 5, 2022)

That is the windy hill foundry.  Clark Easterling is his name I think.   He has a u tube channel. 
They made an episode there with the whole gang. 

Joe


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 5, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Hey Richard,
> 
> I watched the video interesting for sure. I was a little worried about that flask slipping out!
> 
> ...


Yes I linked to another place, He has a photo of it on his facebook page and I thought it was the link at the bottom.  I willl ad it if that's allowed?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 5, 2022)

_Here it is, delete if not allowed.  Have to scroll down a couple of posts:  https://www.facebook.com/KeithRuckerVintageMachinery_


----------

